# plug



## Mihaela_Stephan

Mentionez ca face parte dintr-un manual de instalare a unui aparat de schimbator de caldura.
Acesta este contextul:  In installations for cooling of, for example, gases under high pressure, a header with plugs is used (see Figure 9). Every plug provides access to one finned tube


----------



## anto33

My try: „In instalaţiile de răcire, de exemplu a gazelor sub înaltă presiune, se foloseşte un dispozitiv cu ştecăr."


----------



## Mihaela_Stephan

In alte dictionare am gasit:colector cu dop


----------



## anto33

Este posibil. Ultima propoziţie nu era completă.


----------



## OldAvatar

Atenţie!_
Plug _poate fi ştecăr, dar poate fi şi orice alt dispozitiv de conectare (mufă, duză etc.). Vezi imaginea sau contextul eventual.


----------



## Mihaela_Stephan

Ok. Eu am găsit alte variante ca şi-colector cu dop.


----------

